# almost



## naughty62 (Sep 25, 2007)

Friday, had a old pro dump the chip box . forgot to lower upper boom and hooked a primary and nuetral.fried the nuetral in half .sat in truck until the line company shut it down.thank god for fiberglass.How embarassing ,surrounded by troopers ,a few locals, line company workers .Did not get the poop until monday . Also handed out cdl study guides to ones who do not have a class B .It is hard to do bids on a bicycle.End of week fatique and complacency.


----------



## naughty62 (Sep 25, 2007)

We did have a safety meeting monday, first thing.nothing wrong with the truck . I did not ask any question ,the guy signs my paycheck.Pretty quiet safety meeting .But he was amazed how fast two wire could slow down a rig.


----------



## Magnum783 (Sep 25, 2007)

Where are you at in IA my buddy is a lineman for the power company there and he was telling about an incident like this. Was that you?
Jared


----------



## alanarbor (Sep 26, 2007)

naughty62 said:


> We did have a safety meeting monday, first thing.nothing wrong with the truck . I did not ask any question ,the guy signs my paycheck.Pretty quiet safety meeting .But he was amazed how fast two wire could slow down a rig.



Boy, you got off lucky there! Why such a quiet meeting though? Seems like there would be a lot to discuss after an incident such as that.


----------



## naughty62 (Sep 26, 2007)

boss was the who one made the mistake .I was not going to the first one to rub salt in the wound .Everybody realizes that there was a little luck involved .We operate around N.W. Iowa .3 timmer /climbers 2 bucket trucks and knuckle boom log truck . Oh ,yea 2of us groundies.


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 26, 2007)

The operator was very lucky. 
We had a guy hook a primary with a bucket and he fried the lower boom. Guy was cutting with the outriggers down and he accidently put the lower boom on the primary. Boom had some sawdust and had been overgreased and that ignited. Smoke fire, sparks the whole nine yards. Upper boom stayed insulated so the operator was OK. Entire upper and lower boom were replaced. Cost over 30k to redo the rig.


----------

